# Smoking Cheese with a new AMNPS



## phatbac (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello SMF:
So I received an amazon gift card for Christmas from my mother in law. so she ended up buying me a new A MAZE N 5x8 tray. (which replaces the one I lost in my last move) and i wanted to try my hand at smoking Cheese.  I put some cherry pellets (Amazen Brand) in my AMNPS and lit it for about an hour. I have the cheese wrapped up in the fridge now. it has been a week and it tastes good but i need to let it settle a little more so I'm waiting another week or two before i eat them. I know never happened if no pics so below are the pics of my first Cheese smoking. (Used a weber Kettle)

Getting ready to light







Getting the pellets going...






some cheese sticks for smoking (mozzarella)






gentle smoke rolling and I did have the lid on during the smoke 







Thanks for looking and comments!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## BigW. (Jan 6, 2021)

My only comment is you need more cheese:) First batch will not last long.  So you smoked the sticks for an hour?  I fill my tray with dust and run for 3-4 hrs.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks good, you’ve reminded me I need to get some more cheese going!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 6, 2021)

That is about the cleanest AMNPS I have ever seen lol. Mine looks like a black bomb went off on top of it from a lot of use but still works great! Cheese looks great too! I usually vac seal the next day and wait at least a couple weeks usually more like a month before I bust into it. The others are right you best get some more going!


----------



## cmayna (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks good but must also suggest next time to go 3+ hours.  Since the pellets are/were so close to the cheese in that weber, I would also recommend using cherry dust to help keep the temp down.

And yes,  more cheese next time.......


----------



## phatbac (Jan 6, 2021)

BigW. said:


> My only comment is you need more cheese:) First batch will not last long.  So you smoked the sticks for an hour?  I fill my tray with dust and run for 3-4 hrs.


I went more like 80 minutes...i was told less is more i will try more time next time




WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks good, you’ve reminded me I need to get some more cheese going!


Thank you!


SmokinVOLfan said:


> That is about the cleanest AMNPS I have ever seen lol. Mine looks like a black bomb went off on top of it from a lot of use but still works great! Cheese looks great too! I usually vac seal the next day and wait at least a couple weeks usually more like a month before I bust into it. The others are right you best get some more going!


Its a brand new AMNPS. i used cling wrap for the cheese afterwards next time i will vac seal.



cmayna said:


> Looks good but must also suggest next time to go 3+ hours.  Since the pellets are/were so close to the cheese in that weber, I would also recommend using cherry dust to help keep the temp down.
> 
> And yes,  more cheese next time.......



I will def do more  cheese i just got some ticks to see if i like it. it was a cold day and the pellets werent very hot. i will look into some dust though.

thanks for everyone's input!
Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 6, 2021)

PB, Yummy!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks good Aaron, I agree with using dust. Especially in such a confined area. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## motocrash (Jan 6, 2021)

Ahh, I see you sold the Lang to upgrade to a Weber kettle  
Gotta love the kettle. . .


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 6, 2021)

Easy to make dust out of your existing pellets if want to do that. I do 3-4 hrs on my cheese. Seems about right to our liking.
A good start though


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks good! You gotta find what works best for you and what you like as far as smoked cheese goes

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jan 7, 2021)

Looks good Aaron. I find that more then 2 hours on the string cheese is too much smoke IMHO.  Though I've never used cherry before. So I maybe blowing smoke!


----------



## cmayna (Jan 7, 2021)

I bet a mailbox mod  funneling up to the lower weber's vent would be an awesome cold smoke addition.  Since I have both mailbox mod and a weber grill, hmmmmm


----------

